# ATTN: Those looking for a solid amp for cheap.



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

A friend gave me 600 to do a system for her. 

I came across these amps doing her system. Theyre probably overlooked due to the average stigma of the name Blaupunkt, but the Velocity line of amps are very solid. I used a Velocity 4100 to power some Quart components and a soundstream exact 10 off a nice kenwood unit. It was configured 100x2 and 300x1 in her set up and it definatly was all you needed in a golf. The claritiy and detail is basicily unnoticible in comparison to my Zapco studios.

This is the 4100










With cover 










The controls/connects










internals










I paid 130 on ebay for it and the seller is a local store of mine so I didnt have to pay shipping. Nice guys and have a huge storefront. 

I needed money so I took advantage of these and sold my zapcos and purchased a v4100 to power my daytons and morel tweets active, and a 2200 to give 600 watts to my IDQ. I paid 250 for both amps.

When you get two of them, you can bridge them together for a slick install. this is my v4100 and v220. 











This is the guys ebay store

http://stores.ebay.com/Bills-Electronic-Gear 

theyre getting rid of old stock and companies they no longer carry so you get some great deals here. Just a heads up.

a clean 100x4 and 600x1 for 250 is nice for you active folks


----------



## CrimsonTide (Jul 30, 2006)

you = the seller


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh, we got a clever one. No, I'm not the seller. Hes just a nice guy I got to talking to him and figured you all might benefit from this deal.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

I've deal with tyroneshoes and he is a stand-up guy. If he was the seller, he would had said so.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Beau, how did those px tweeters turn out for you?


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Just great!!!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Tyrone,

How long do the two amps measure when connected end-to-end with the caps connected as they are in the last pic?

Thanks much.


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

I think those look great without the endcaps and all. I like wiring.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

They look nice. What do you think of the quality?


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

I wonder if they actually put out their rated power... If so, those are some pretty nice budget amps!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah I have nice wiring too so Im not sure if Ill be using the covers. They still match up well when joined without the covers.

I dont have the specs but I believe theyre available online. Ill post the size later when I get home.

My 4100 came with a birthsheet

It showed 103 watts a channel at .03 distortion and 307 bridged. I can take a pic if you like. They also have an interesting protect mode where they adjust the incoming voltage or something so it never shuts off from overheating.

I havent hooked them up in my car yet but I just did a single 4100 in a vw golf with a nice Kenwood unit, Mb Quart Reference 6.5 comp set and a sealed soundstream exact sub and it sounds crystal clear. Im seriously suprised with these amps.


----------



## PlanetGranite (Apr 12, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> It showed 103 watts a channel at .03 distortion and 307 bridged. I can take a pic if you like.


If you wouldn't mind, I'd be interested in seeing a pic.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

No problem. Ill take a pic when I get home. They guy only has a few of the 4100s left though. He has bunch of the other models though.


----------



## Tirefryr (May 15, 2005)

I've had quite a bit of Blaupunkt amps. I still have one of the original Velocity amps with the HUSH circuit or whatever it's called. People immediately think just because their head units are junk that the rest of their stuff is. Fact of the matter is, in my experience, there top of the line amps are no joke. This is a Bosch company after all.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I dont know if this has the hush circuit but it has a ground loop isolater built in with a swtich underneath. I didnt need to use it though as I had no noise.

Heres a pic of the system I just did with it.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep, tryoneshoes is a good guy!!! 
I think I like tha amps better without the covers. Good to know on the quaility of the amps though. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## floats (Nov 23, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> This is the guys ebay store
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Bills-Electronic-Gear
> 
> ...


Can you take measurements of the amps without the shrouds/covers? 11.8" is a bit too tall for me for an amp, but if that's with the cover, it should be a couple of inches less without it.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is the birthsheet of the 4100










And heres the 4100 and 2200 connected without plates










With the mounting plates the two amps measure 34 inches long x 12 wide x 2 inches tall

Without the plates each amp is 15 x 8.5 x 2, so 2 connected above would be 30 inches long.


----------



## marley1 (May 23, 2006)

birth sheet = red x

i wish they were smaller i wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

marley1 said:


> birth sheet = red x
> 
> i wish they were smaller i wouldn't mind having one.












theyre really not that big


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

no more 4100s


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, the 100x2 the 200x2 and the mono sub amps are left in good amounts though.


----------



## stussycole (Apr 26, 2006)

I got the last 4100. I was looking for something to replace my Zapco Ref 360. The 360 was just barely to big to fit under the seat. The 4100 will fit great.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

Hmm..for so little $$ I may try a 2200 for my CA18RNXs..see if it whines with the 880.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I was thinking the 220 might be what I need to get some 8 ohm seas goin. Maybe itll be the next swap. Install of the Blaus hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## 99StangGT (Jun 12, 2005)

I am thinking of trying these since they are so cheap. thinking of a 2100 for tweets, 2200 for mids, both at 8 ohms and a 2200 bridged for my sub, 650w at 2 ohms. I also wish they were shorter so I could line then all up on my rack. I dont know if anyone has been to there website they have the amps on there. here is a link.

Blaupunkt


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Those are some good prices egay for them amps,they're pretty pricey here>>>>http://www.sonicelectronix.com/view...5&car_only=&page=1&manufacturer=39&new_page=1


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

99StangGT said:


> I am thinking of trying these since they are so cheap. thinking of a 2100 for tweets, 2200 for mids, both at 8 ohms and a 2200 bridged for my sub, 650w at 2 ohms. I also wish they were shorter so I could line then all up on my rack. I dont know if anyone has been to there website they have the amps on there. here is a link.
> 
> Blaupunkt


Just so you know, without the covers, the 2200's are 15x8.5x2

As for the 100 watter, take away two inches from the legnth and height to know the size without the cover


----------



## 99StangGT (Jun 12, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> Just so you know, without the covers, the 2200's are 15x8.5x2
> 
> As for the 100 watter, take away two inches from the legnth and height to know the size without the cover


website says 19.3 and you measured 15 without cover. Thats almost 4.5 inches. Unless you mean 2 inchs off each side?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

2 inches off each side. This is a 2200


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

I will add this. We sold Blaupunkt for years. In the past year, things sort of went south for those guys. Blaupunkts self worth and the consumers' value of Blaupunkt weren't in synch. They thought they were making amps that would compete with Rockford's Power and Punch line and MTX's TA line and priced it accordingly. The consumer just didn't see it.

So what do you do when you design a product to compete with some good stuff out there but over price? You end up with a warehouse full of product you have to sell, even if it is at a loss.

I've seen the product up close, and for that price it is a pretty good deal. Considering how many guys just go to China or Korea and check off a few boxes for features (like ordering from a Chinese menu), Blaupunkt checked off a few more for good measure. 

I think retail for those amps was close to $500. 

Juan


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

I sent him a message asking if he would combine shipping. He can ship me 3 amps for 20 bucks total to so cal. 

hmmm.....


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Pick it up. Its a good deal. Theyre trying to get rid of stock and will hook you up. Its a pretty large size electronics store in central jersey. They allowed me to pick it up and gave me a mdf carpeted box for 25 when I got there. Very legitimate ebayer.


----------



## Ocelaris (Jun 23, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> Thanks Beau, how did those px tweeters turn out for you?


Dem be some nice tweeters  I keep meaning to pick up another pair before he runs out...


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey, I wanted to bring this post back up because I missed it. I had one of the older Velocity V7000 amps back in the day that I just loved and thought it offered a lot for the money that others did not offer. Their amps just have not been the same IMO since then.

Anyway, I saw the CES pics of the three amp lines and wanted to see what they were about and if they were offering a better product. Seem like a good feedback here and the ebay prices make then attractive for low cost builds. 

How are they holding up? So you replaced the Zapco Studios with these? OK clarity was there but how about imaging, depth, dynamics, etc???


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Still running fine no problems. Imaging, depth and dynamics are indistinguishable from my older zapcos. Still the best amp deal goin.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have never seen one of these before. haha

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Bazooka-RX-...9693201QQihZ008QQcategoryZ18805QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kris (May 23, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Still running fine no problems. Imaging, depth and dynamics are indistinguishable from my older zapcos. Still the best amp deal goin.


got a pair of va4100's today, Tyrone ... the manual doesn't indicate how the inputs are configured, and there's no obvious switches to select between two channel and four channel input-mode. Does the amp auto-switch between 2 & 4 channel input, or how does that work?

Thanks much 

(p.s. these amps actually look better in reality than photographs convey)


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Where from and how much?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

interested as well....my pair should be here tomorrow and your comments on their apperance got me more excited  <got mine from midwest electronics>


----------



## phatredpt (Feb 22, 2006)

I have my VA2200 here (they are nice in person BTW) and a quick question..i don't have various gauges of power wire handy to check....will the terminal blocks for the power accept 4 gauge?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## phatredpt (Feb 22, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Yes.


TY sir!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Kris said:


> got a pair of va4100's today, Tyrone ... the manual doesn't indicate how the inputs are configured, and there's no obvious switches to select between two channel and four channel input-mode. Does the amp auto-switch between 2 & 4 channel input, or how does that work?
> 
> Thanks much
> 
> (p.s. these amps actually look better in reality than photographs convey)


You just bridge them. No switching needed.


----------



## Kris (May 23, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> You just bridge them. No switching needed.


Are you talking about the output? I was asking about the input, where I want input 1&2 relayed onto input 3&4 also. Could split the inputs instead, but I figured the amp must have some way to do it internally since some of the diagrams on the box show input 1&2 driving all four channels?

Thanks


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Kris said:


> Are you talking about the output? I was asking about the input, where I want input 1&2 relayed onto input 3&4 also. Could split the inputs instead, but I figured the amp must have some way to do it internally since some of the diagrams on the box show input 1&2 driving all four channels?
> 
> Thanks


Theres no setting for that. You would have to use y-adapters or another rca run. You sure the diagram is not showing a bridged setup?


----------



## Kris (May 23, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Theres no setting for that. You would have to use y-adapters or another rca run. You sure the diagram is not showing a bridged setup?


Aye, the "five channel" example diagram is showing two channels of input ...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

FYI....i got mine today    <just wanted to share :blush:>


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Kris said:


> Aye, the "five channel" example diagram is showing two channels of input ...


I am looking at the manuel at diagram one like you say. I think they made a typo as when I remove the rear rcas to set gains, my mids stopped playing. I think they meant to have two rca outputs.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> FYI....i got mine today    <just wanted to share :blush:>


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Beau said:


>


  ....................................


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Battle of the smilies!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Tyrone... this central NJ location wouldnt happen to be in Hazlet would it?


----------



## Kris (May 23, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> I am looking at the manuel at diagram one like you say. I think they made a typo as when I remove the rear rcas to set gains, my mids stopped playing. I think they meant to have two rca outputs.


OK ~ thank you


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Hey Tyrone... this central NJ location wouldnt happen to be in Hazlet would it?


Yep, IEI. Rt 35


----------

